# Thunder sounds, no rain



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

hi all, I had been searching for a really good thunder sound file, I had one last year but not enough that really set off my light show. Can anyone direct me to really good clear thunder cracks ?


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Let me take a cruz thru my files,.....preeeeeety sure I've got something along those lines


----------



## poison (Feb 20, 2009)

I have just the thing if you haven't found anything yet.
Heres the link to check out a sample.
http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=26


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

thankyou, I am hoping to have a realistic light show, my house is quite a distance from the road and I love to have that clear thundering crack boom effect


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

That would be wonderful DK, I have one file but it just makes my lighting flash a couple of times then there just wind and rain on it. I sorta wanted more cracking sounds like some freak storm haha


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

poison said:


> I have just the thing if you haven't found anything yet.
> Heres the link to check out a sample.
> http://poisonprops.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=26


EXACTLY what I've been looking for!


----------

